# SUPER HOT in NC!



## Southern by choice (Jun 11, 2016)

Ugh!
It is 93 but says it feels like 96! 

Super hot. Moving animals, putting up fans, extra shade cloths, water buckets every hour! 

Looks like temps go up tomorrow.  No break til 17th then mid 80's.

Ummm.... June usually isn't this hot. It is brutal out there!


----------



## TAH (Jun 11, 2016)

I felt your pain last week. it was 96-102 for one week strait it is not normally like that. Thankfully this week it is 70-80.


----------



## Mike CHS (Jun 11, 2016)

You guys are on the weather line from us as we started that yesterday early.  It was so beautiful earlier in the week - lower 80's and now 93 with more expected the rest of the week.  I'm still moving big slab stones and started early to catch the cool.  I'm stacking some slabs that are several hundred pounds for the "to-be" goat pen.


----------



## Ponker (Jun 11, 2016)

Yeah hot here too. If we could get a breeze, that would be great. as it is, we're keeping everyone in the shade and went and bought 2 more fans for the barn and chicken coop. Says rain here next two days but no break in the heat.


----------



## Hens and Roos (Jun 11, 2016)

We're about 87* here and it's humid- trying to keep all the animals cool.


----------



## Ferguson K (Jun 11, 2016)

It's hot here today as well. We turned the goats and kids out, with this heat I'm more worried about losing a goat to hear stroke than milk production.


----------



## OneFineAcre (Jun 11, 2016)

It was hot but the humidity wasn't too bad
The bad thing is it was so sudden like bammm
Goats aren't eating as much 
Milk test next week
Maybe they won't drop too much
Rosie's buck had to be separated a few days ago and she's giving a solid quart
Not great but Ok considering the heat and the stress of separating her kid


----------



## secuono (Jun 11, 2016)

I filled hay nets in 96F heat today!
Oh what sweaty fun!  =/
There were more on the other side. Darn them chubby easy keepers!





Would be nice to have arena lighting to do everything at night when it's cold!


----------



## babsbag (Jun 11, 2016)

The humidity sure does make a difference. 93° where I live is a pleasant summer day. Last week was 105°, that was a tad warm. But we don't get the humidity that east of the Rockies is plagued with so I look at your temps and go...hot??? that's not hot.   My goats just hang out under a tree, I have a sprinkler that comes every hour for a minute just to keep the dust cooler. Yup, I love my CA weather.


----------



## Latestarter (Jun 11, 2016)

Not much better out here along the eastern edge of the rockies... Was 97 at peak a while back with a rather steady hot wind. Thankfully, not too much humidity. Thankfully I only needed to haul a couple hundred pounds of feed bags around today. Got all the yard work done and the burn pile finished up over the past several days. Supposed to cool back down a little with chance of rain starting Monday.


----------



## OneFineAcre (Jun 11, 2016)

On a related topic went to get some feed today and barn was almost full of hay
First cut fescue
One of the guys was saying it was one of the best spring cuttings they ever had
I said "are you joking" ?
No he said and how much per acre yield they had gotten
Well that's because it's the first week of June it should have been cut 3 weeks ago
I'm sure it is very coarse and stemmy
Cows will eat it I'm sure 
Not my picky girls
But I'm sure it lost a lot of its nutritional value
I don't feed fescue much any way


----------



## Ferguson K (Jun 11, 2016)

It's the humidity here that gets bad. Tuesday it was 98 with 100% Humidity so it was closer to 110+ feels like temps and it's to early for temps like that.


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Jun 12, 2016)

I feel ya sistah!  We were about 95 with humidity in the 90's....miserable...


----------



## Mike CHS (Jun 12, 2016)

I complained about the heat too early yesterday and should have waited until today since it is hotter.  I started working at 6:30 this morning because I knew it was not going to be a long day.  I made it until 12:30 and decided to go in and have lunch and call it a day for the heavy stuff.  I have some transplant to work with for the fall garden and I can do that inside.


----------

